# W.O.C. MAC Custom Quad w/ neutral colors for NW45/47



## nonchalantbeaut (Jun 24, 2010)

I am thinking about creating my own mac quad of neutrals to add to my collection. I already have the Spiced Chocolate, Tempting, and Color 4 from Spring Forcast quads. I really want some matte and satin colors, because a lot of the colors I have alread are shimmer/frost (especially the Color 4 quad). Thanks for the recommendations!!!!


----------



## openexpression (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm NC45 but I really love Saddle, Embark, Brown Script, Soft Brown, Arena, Handwritten, and Ricepaper...HTH!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 24, 2010)

brown script, brown down, swiss chocolate, handwritten, embark, saddle, folie.   i have all of them but saddle and brown script.  getting those with tempting soon.   

in my opinion, these are NW45/47 staples for a neutral eye and banging out a crease with color. they are all browns, but pretty unique from one another.   i am also going to add rule to the list.  it is an orange color that can neutralize when you are working with blending in the crease. prefer it when i use blues.  

i also like texture and arena. arena is a nice peachy gold for brightening the eye up and is a satin. texture is a velvet, a little shimmer, but peachy too.  its a good neutral for our skin tone.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 24, 2010)

Handwritten, Brown Down, Antiqued and Arena to highlight.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2010)

Thought I was gonna be able to add more but I agree with all the suggestions above. Everyone gave great suggestions


----------



## L281173 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mythology
Coppering
Expensive Pink
Paradisco 
These colors would make a wonderful quad


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Jun 27, 2010)

brown script
glamour check
teit a tint
samona silk


----------



## she (Jun 28, 2010)

mulch
embark
patina
expensive pink

a little matte, a little sparkle, all essentials


----------

